# Dell Inspiron 1545 Keyboard Problem



## Vinny4422 (May 20, 2010)

OK, so I have the same problem with my Inspiron 1545 with the whole ctrl button issue (it acts like it's continually pressed). From other forum's suggestions I have tried the update driver and turn off the zoom on the touch-pad fix and disabling the touchpad. I tried all the suggestions.

Here is where I think it gets weird. I plugged in a external USB keyboard to the laptop to see if that worked and it did (after a minute of me playing with the keys). So I figured it was a problem with the laptop keyboard. BUT with the USB keyboard still plugged in, I tried the laptop keyboard and it worked?! The I unplugged the USB keyboard and the laptop keyboard still worked. 

I then restarted the laptop and again had the same problem with the keyboard. Plug in the USB keyboard and it worked again. 

So, now I am thinking it is software related, but I can't figure out what. Any suggestions?

Ps..I'm using Windows 7 home premium.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

we can test if it is software by downloading ubuntu and burn file to disk and run it off the disk no need to install to the laptop. and see if keyboard works correctly their. Homepage | Ubuntu


----------



## Vinny4422 (May 20, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> we can test if it is software by downloading ubuntu and burn file to disk and run it off the disk no need to install to the laptop. and see if keyboard works correctly their. Homepage | Ubuntu


Thanks for the suggestion. I installed Ubuntu on the laptop and the keyboard works. Now to find the solution for windows 7. Like I mentioned, I already updated to the latest drivers from Dell support so I am stumped.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

go to run and type msconfig and under statup tab uncheck them all and save then reboot and check the keyboard.


----------



## Vinny4422 (May 20, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> go to run and type msconfig and under statup tab uncheck them all and save then reboot and check the keyboard.


Tried that. No luck  They might just need to learn to use Ubuntu. lol


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok go back to msconfig and under first tab choose dianostic startup and save and restart computer.


----------



## Vinny4422 (May 20, 2010)

That didn't work either. So...after playing around with each key with the USB keyboard plugged in a not plugged in, I THINK I have narrowed it down. It seems the left ctrl key on the laptop does not work at all. After playing with keys on the USB keyboard, I figured out the only way to get the laptop keyboard to work is to press the left ctrl key. It then releases it on the laptop and all is fine. 

I guess after all that, it was hardware and the Keyboard needs to be replaced. 

Thanks for your help oscer1! It is much appreciated!


----------



## Vinny4422 (May 20, 2010)

Ok...one more question. Am I to assume that the laptop keyboard worked with Ubuntu because the ctrl keys don't work the same as in windows?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i can not say for sure about why it worked in ubuntu. it should be using the same controler i would think. I think it is worth trying a new keyboard if the new one does the same thing then you could return it then. So make sure you get a warranty with it. And check the return policy. And you are welcome

EDIT: sorry i should of asked this earlier, is this laptop under warranty?


----------



## Vinny4422 (May 20, 2010)

No the laptop is not under warranty. I checked that for them the day I got it through the Dell site.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok then, i would try a new keyboard.


----------

